# Awake and in pain



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

It's 2:30 am CST and I was woken up by intestinal pain. It's on both sides of my intestines at waist level. I'm taking a nulev as we speak, which will be followed by immodium, because even though nothing has happened yet, I know it will. I didn't eat anything bad today. I exercised a little bit at the Y in the pool. When I got hope I had menstrual type cramps, which I assumed were from swimming. Now this. I finished my menstrual cycle on the first. What's up with this? Why now? And why does it have to hurt so much?


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

*hug* I feel for you! I had the worst attack of my life yesterday. Pain was so bad I was actually blacking out and throwing up.







Never EVER want to go through that again. Going to the doctor's today for some pain meds. Maybe you should try a hot water bottle and some tea. Usually that works for me. Also I think I heard somewhere that IBS is worse during menstruation. Maybe that has something to do w/ why you feel so awful now.







Hope you're feeling better!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

Well, I took the nulev and the immodium, then crawled back into bed and put my hypnosis CD in. Fell right to sleep and I seem to be okay this morning thank goodness. I don't think I could take another attack right now like the last one. I took me three weeks to pull out of a suicidal state. IBS Sux


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I would suggest taking peppermint tea or something until it passes. My worst IBS time is the week AFTER my period. Hope this helps.


----------



## DkKnight3 (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm a guy so I know nothing of the pain while on your period, but I have had IBS for 17 years, meaning since the day I was born, Just this year its gotten to its worst stage yet, to where I miss school and dont go out as much. I also have acid reflux and uclers caused by stress, so this kills me too, I have had those sucidal thoughts my self, the pain gets so bad you see no reason to go on, but you have too, we never know what good we can do tell we do it, can never give up trying, fighting, this can only make us stronger, we just have to keep fighting it till one day we may be cured, because if there is a cure, i will be one of the first in line haha, if i can even walk to the line that is, I have no real advice for you but I just wanted you to know that I feel for ya, I wake up all the time to the pain, its killer, sometimes it gets so bad I cant stand or walk, right now one of my worst days, I have been sitting by the toliet all day ha, but just be strong, its hard but we all have too, we just have too


----------

